

Estonian startup accelerator Startup Wise Guys wants more applications - nstarkell
http://goaleurope.com/2012/03/08/startup-estonia-innovation-eastern-europe-estonian-startup-accelerator-startup-wise-guys-received-hundreds-of-applications-but-wants-more/

======
pagekalisedown
Am I the only one who thinks "Wise Guys" is a poor choice of name? I can't
help but think they're somehow connected to organized crime.

~~~
nstarkell
I suppose it is to do with the previously coined #estonianmafia hashtag by
Dave McClure as per my TechCrunch post in 2011
[http://techcrunch.com/2011/10/11/startup-sauna-puts-
estonian...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/10/11/startup-sauna-puts-
estonianmafia-to-test/)

------
plaes
Startup scene in Estonia:

[http://siimteller.com/2012/02/more-accelerators-than-
startup...](http://siimteller.com/2012/02/more-accelerators-than-startups-we-
have-a-problem/)

~~~
andreslind
Siim Teller is one of the mentors at Wise Guys
<http://www.startupwiseguys.com/mentors>

------
maayank
How is €5000 per founder (max €15000/team) for 8% equity, compared to other
accelerators?

~~~
nstarkell
You can see comparison for other European accelerators here
<http://startupfactories.eu/>

And for Eastern European accelerators here
[http://goaleurope.com/2011/11/23/eastern-europe-
innovation-e...](http://goaleurope.com/2011/11/23/eastern-europe-innovation-
everything-you-need-to-know-about-startup-accelerators-in-eastern-europe/)

------
MartinV
Its only 3 days to go, lets see how many new teams will sign up.

